# Powder coat a whole car?



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

I just saw some powder coating on some metal. It looks as good or better than paint, very durable, and last a long time. Plus it's pretty similar priced to a normal paint job. Since it has to be baked every piece has to be done individually. But I was wondering, has anyone done this? How does it end up looking? It is a crazy idea and I know if it was a better idea more people would do it, but I still want to explore the possibility.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had someone offer to do the whole under side of my car for me along with the frame and drive line. But that look couldn't be further from the factory look, so I opted not to do it. One thing to consider is it is not repairable, if you should get a scratch or ding, the whole piece would have to be redone. Also, the bake will melt any and all plastic and rubber, so everything must come out of the car including all the wireing, glass, weather stirpping, sound deading, etc.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

powder coat the frame, rear end, control arms, suspension pieces ( not shocks) but do not do the car body you will regret it- yes it is very durable and will last a long time but it is not the same finish as paint


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, I'm with you. I like powdercoat, but not on my goat. I think it might be a Blue Charcoal Thing......outsiders wouldn't understand. Hell, the frames weren't even painted on these cars originally......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Powder melts and flows at around425 degrees......you might warp sheet metal, etc......


----------

